# Celebrity Backdrops



## Jamey (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello there.

I am looking into doing photos at local events using a green screen. I would love to be able to take photos of people and put them into premade backdrops with celebrities in them.

I have seen a place where they did that and they had lots of backdrops with celebrities to choose from that were made for just this kind of thing. My cousin had one made with Tim McGraw with his arm around her.

Does anybody have a link to help me find celebrity backdrops made *exactly for this purpose*?


----------

